# Dallas, TX - Found a pure white pigeon or dove - need advice



## lisac77 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am in the Dallas, TX area and two days ago my husband found a beautiful pure white bird (either a pigeon or a dove) in the street. He brought it home and thanks to the advice in this forum, we have him in the laundry room in a box over a heating pad. He looked pretty fluffed up yesterday but today looks so much better! He is eating well (currently a mix of millet and lentils) and drinking the rehydration solution recommended on this site.

The question now is... what to do with him. Initially I thought maybe he was a release dove, but I have since read that they are almost always banded, and are actually white racing pigeons, not doves at all. I am currently unable to care for him long term. My husband does not like animals in the house and we're just not in a position to keep him. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, including where to look for a suitable owner.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome! Thank you so much for assisting this bird. If I'm reading your post correctly, the bird does not have a band. If that is the case, then we have no way to try and locate the owner.

I'm suggesting that you contact Rogers Wildlife to see if they can take the bird in or refer you to someone in your area.

It would be helpful to see a picture or two of the bird in order to know if it is a pigeon or a dove.

Terry


----------



## lisac77 (Nov 15, 2010)

TAWhatley said:


> Hello and welcome! Thank you so much for assisting this bird. If I'm reading your post correctly, the bird does not have a band. If that is the case, then we have no way to try and locate the owner.
> 
> I'm suggesting that you contact Rogers Wildlife to see if they can take the bird in or refer you to someone in your area.
> 
> ...


I will take a picture tomorrow. I hate to bother him, poor thing, he's pretty skittish. 

He is not banded, but I don't think he is a wild bird. Even though he is scared when we try to handle him (which we try NOT to do as much as possible) he does not peck at all.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Perhaps the best thing then is to contact Rogers Wildlife and see if they can help or direct you to someone who can. Rogers Wildlife

Terry


----------



## lisac77 (Nov 15, 2010)

TAWhatley said:


> Perhaps the best thing then is to contact Rogers Wildlife and see if they can help or direct you to someone who can. Rogers Wildlife
> 
> Terry


Thanks, I sent them an email. Hopefully they can help. I'll still post pics tomorrow, I figure I will have him for at least several more days.


----------



## lisac77 (Nov 15, 2010)

Pics of our new friend:


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would take the bird in if I lived near to you.. it has fantail in him..so pretty!!!!


----------



## lisac77 (Nov 15, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> I would take the bird in if I lived near to you.. it has fantail in him..so pretty!!!!


He is very pretty.... any ideas if he is a dove or a pigeon? I am curious.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If not for that tail, I woulda said....he/she looks like a King Pigeon to me.

Kings are basically food pigeons...bred to be eaten. A lot of times, people will buy Kings from a butcher to use them in ceremonies, because they are too cheap (or ignorant) to hire a Homig Pigeon biz. Then afterward, they just let them go...thinking they can fend for themselves in the Feral world.

OK, so...I would most definitely NOT plan on releasing this bird. He is not a Feral, and he is not a Homer. So he/she would be toast out there in the Feral world.

I do hope that referral can help you out. I am figuring Teri gave you the name of a reputable place...you gotta be careful sometimes because some wildlife rescue places do not deal humanely with pigeons.

But while you await....first things first: what are you feeding her/him ? Is she eating and drinking ?

Also, is there any sign of external injury such as blood, scabs, abrasions, scrapes, bare areas where feathers are missing, etc ?

Thanks for caring and helping him/her out !!!


----------



## lisac77 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jaye said:


> If not for that tail, I woulda said....he/she looks like a King Pigeon to me.
> 
> Kings are basically food pigeons...bred to be eaten. A lot of times, people will buy Kings from a butcher to use them in ceremonies, because they are too cheap (or ignorant) to hire a Homig Pigeon biz. Then afterward, they just let them go...thinking they can fend for themselves in the Feral world.
> 
> ...


I am feeding Flighty (my son named him) a mix of millet, lentils, and rice, which he loves. He does not appear injured or sick. The first day we got him he was huddled in the corner of the box and was "fluffed up" probably because he was hungry and cold. 

About 24 hours later after some rehydration solution and some millet, lentils, and rice, he had perked up significantly. We've had him for 3 days now and he seems more comfortable and will preen and rest on the bottom of his cage. He seems to like piano music. 

However, he hates to be handled. I know it's hard to tell from the photo, but he is a big bird... I have to use two hands to hold him. 

I'm worried now that the wildlife place won't take him since he's not technically "wildlife." We can't keep him, we have nowhere to put him and I don't think it's right to keep an animal caged in a small box for a long time. As it is, he'll be in that enclosure for a week because that's the earliest I can take him to Rogers Wildlife.


----------



## lisac77 (Nov 15, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> I would take the bird in if I lived near to you.. it has fantail in him..so pretty!!!!


I have read posts here about shipping pigeons. If you would like him, I would be happy to ship him.


----------



## lisac77 (Nov 15, 2010)

OK, I googled about Rogers Wildlife and they have a permanent residence there for pigeons that cannot be released into the wild. I am less worried now!  However, I know they do try to adopt out birds, so if someone reputable here wants Flighty I am happy to work with that person.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My! That is one gorgeous bird! Please keep us posted on your progress in finding a home.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lisac77 said:


> OK, I googled about Rogers Wildlife and they have a permanent residence there for pigeons that cannot be released into the wild. I am less worried now!  However, I know they do try to adopt out birds, so if someone reputable here wants Flighty I am happy to work with that person.


That is good, finding a home where he does not have to be shipped first is what is best for the pigeon.. Im sure they will have no problems finding this one a home because of the way it looks and it is white.. again... so pretty.. sometimes I think the fantail mix is prettier than the purebred fan.. always have.. they are my favorite.. they call them garden fantails in the UK..


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I was hoping that the wildlife place would have that policy. I figured if Terry had suggested them, they would have a good policy.

You did do the right thing....it is always highly recommended here to check a facility's policies on Feral or Domestic pigeons BEFORE bringing them in....because MOST places do NOT have such a humane policy when it comes to pigeons. This sounds like a good place, though.

I would suggest you post a thread in teh "adoptions" section of the Forum. Also...be very, very careful if you use a local a venue such as Craigslist or other local 'classifieds' website or paper...because oftentimes people just want pigeons for hunting practice or what they euphemistically refer to as "dog training". Yeah, right.

Just keep Flighty well-fed and warm, I am sure either a good home will turn up soon or the wildlife facility will help. Maybe visit the facility before you bring her/him there ?


----------



## lisac77 (Nov 15, 2010)

I may have found the bird's owner! When I first got him I had the impression that he was a release dove so I googled and actually found a loft that does releases about 13 miles south of where my husband found the bird. I emailed the owner and she said that she had lost two of her breeding birds about 3 weeks ago. He is not banded because he is not a release bird. 

She confirmed that her birds are actually large pigeons, not doves. I have sent her another picture of the bird, hopefully she can determine if he is hers or not.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

lisac77 said:


> I may have found the bird's owner! When I first got him I had the impression that he was a release dove so I googled and actually found a loft that does releases about 13 miles south of where my husband found the bird. I emailed the owner and she said that she had lost two of her breeding birds about 3 weeks ago. He is not banded because he is not a release bird.
> 
> She confirmed that her birds are actually large pigeons, not doves. I have sent her another picture of the bird, hopefully she can determine if he is hers or not.


Spirit Wings is correct......Looks like a 'Garden Fantail' to me also.
'Release birds' for weddings, funerals, etc, are white Homing pigeons - so they will return home.
Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong, but I find it ODD that someone would use Garden Fantails for release birds. Fantails have NO homing ability and although their tail isn't as big as American or Indian Fantails, their still not fast enough to escape predators  They are more of an 'ornamental bird' or pet.
Beautiful bird and thank you for caring for him while lost


----------



## lisac77 (Nov 15, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Spirit Wings is correct......Looks like a 'Garden Fantail' to me also.
> 'Release birds' for weddings, funerals, etc, are white Homing pigeons - so they will return home.
> Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong, but I find it ODD that someone would use Garden Fantails for release birds. Fantails have NO homing ability and although their tail isn't as big as American or Indian Fantails, their still not fast enough to escape predators  They are more of an 'ornamental bird' or pet.
> Beautiful bird and thank you for caring for him while lost


I do find it a bit odd, personally, but honestly it jives with what I know about this bird... it's not a wild bird but it's not a pet. He does not really like being handled, but his behavior indicates that he was kept by people before he was lost. She specifically stated that the birds she lost were not release birds. 

Honestly either way she has a large loft of birds and might be willing to take him. He may in fact be her animal, in which case he needs to be returned to his rightful owner.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

lisac77 said:


> I do find it a bit odd, personally, but honestly it jives with what I know about this bird... it's not a wild bird but it's not a pet. He does not really like being handled, but his behavior indicates that he was kept by people before he was lost. She specifically stated that the birds she lost were not release birds.
> 
> *Honestly either way she has a large loft of birds and might be willing to take him. He may in fact be her animal, in which case he needs to be returned to his rightful owner*.


Your right! Hope all works out


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lisac77 said:


> I may have found the bird's owner! When I first got him I had the impression that he was a release dove so I googled and actually found a loft that does releases about 13 miles south of where my husband found the bird. I emailed the owner and she said that she had lost two of her breeding birds about 3 weeks ago. He is not banded because he is not a release bird.
> 
> She confirmed that her birds are actually large pigeons, not doves. I have sent her another picture of the bird, hopefully she can determine if he is hers or not.


 the bird is a fantail mix.. so she should of told you she lost a fantail mix.. but even if it is not her bird, Im sure she knows how to take care of it and give it a good home.. let us know how this beauty makes out.. thanks for the update..


----------



## lisac77 (Nov 15, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> the bird is a fantail mix.. so she should of told you she lost a fantail mix.. but even if it is not her bird, Im sure she knows how to take care of it and give it a good home.. let us know how this beauty makes out.. thanks for the update..


Well we had emailed yesterday about her picking up the bird today but I am having a hard time getting a solid confirmation out of her whether she wants him or not. Honestly she seems a bit flaky. 

If I don't hear from her today my son and I will be taking him to Rogers Wildlife tomorrow. We will be sad to see him go, but I'll be happy to get him out of the (large) storage box we're keeping him in. He needs room to get exercise.


----------

